# Sargent Draw Bridge destroyed



## 4_Leaf_Clover (Sep 10, 2012)

Apparently a barge hit the Sargent Draw Bridge last night

There goes my plans for the weekend!


----------



## 4_Leaf_Clover (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## fishinsmymistress (Apr 9, 2014)

I've been wondering when that would happen. I've seen barges take out pilons and docks in the past. I hope they repair it quickly.


----------



## Doubless (Aug 22, 2005)

Ouch! That's gonna leave a mark (in someone's pocketbook!).


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

At least we are on this side of the bridge...today anyhow..


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Is there any other way onto the beach other than boat?


----------



## 4_Leaf_Clover (Sep 10, 2012)

Swim :rotfl:

All kidding aside, I'm afraid not... they have a water taxi transporting residents across but not sure what that is accomplishing if they don't have transportation waiting on the other side.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

I didn't think there was. I was wondering what they were doing for the now stranded residents.


----------



## 4_Leaf_Clover (Sep 10, 2012)

MATAGORDA COUNTY, Texas â€“- Sargent Island was cut off from the mainland overnight after a barge struck and damaged its swing bridge, authorities say.

It happened around 11 p.m. Thursday, just before the start of the Memorial Day holiday weekend.

Danny Perez with the Texas Dept. of Transportation says the FM 457 bridge provides access for nearly 50 permanent residents, and another 150 vacation homes also are on the island.

There were no injuries or fatalities, and water traffic has not been affected, Perez says.

TxDOT crews are on the scene to look over the damage and plan for repairs, but in the meantime drivers are being asked to plan accordingly.
Some residents on the island reached out to KHOU 11 News with concerns about food, water, and medications. Some said they believe it'll take a month before the bridge is repaired, but officials have not yet offered a timeline for repairs


----------



## cwc (Aug 9, 2009)

I heard by a friend there it won't be fixed for a month or so.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Bummer for sure.:hairout:


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Monday AM it was opened for 2 way traffic. I'm told it would close again at 7:00 PM Monday night. Repairs will resume on Tuesday.
1Fisher77316


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I came over the bridge back from the beach at 7ish last night. It was only open for one way traffic. I hope they get it back open for next weekend.


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

back up & running as a "one lane bridge"..After the plate is repaired they'll remount it and away we go. Time line for the new high bridge is 2016 according to DOT.Tight Lines1Fisher77316


----------



## 4_Leaf_Clover (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for the update! Does anybody know how this new bridge is going to work/be structured? Curious to know how they are going to make it work being so close to the water but still needing to be high enough for barges to pass under!


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

4_Leaf_Clover said:


> Thanks for the update! Does anybody know how this new bridge is going to work/be structured? Curious to know how they are going to make it work being so close to the water but still needing to be high enough for barges to pass under!


It'll be similar to a spiral staircase on the island side.


----------



## crazy pescador (Mar 8, 2007)

*Corck Screw Bridge*

If you go to you tube they have a simulated video of the propose bridge it looks real cool.


----------



## 4_Leaf_Clover (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow, thanks! Very cool indeed...wonder if it'll work!


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

I wouldn't be so sure the bridge will get built by the date they expect.

TXDOT needs some of the land of the San Bernard NWR and the Fish and Wildlife Service does not seem to be overly thrilled about giving up part of the refuge.

From everything I have been told it is easier to amend the constitution than buy land from a national wildlife refuge.

I like the swing bridge I hope it stays.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

I've heard it was some overweight dude in a kayak

Dang, this Tapatalk **** is awesome -- it turns forum into IIRC!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

That could be a lot of us guy's.


----------

